# Uso da vírgula numa pergunta



## Alentugano

Sabem aquelas páginas/grupos de dicas de português nas redes sociais? Numa dessas páginas deparei-me com uma publicação que despertou a minha atenção. Era uma daquelas questões em que se pede que escolhamos a resposta correta dentre várias possibilidades e a pergunta era "Em qual lacuna, deve-se empregar "há":" e depois, por baixo, vinham enunciadas 5 opções. O meu "problema" é com aquela vírgula que, mais do que desnecessária, a meu ver seria incorreta. Ora, fiz um comentário em que dei a minha opinião e pedi que me explicassem o porquê daquela vírgula naquele lugar da frase. Recebi uma resposta que vou deixar aqui mas que não me satisfaz e queria saber a vossa opinião.
A resposta foi esta: "A frase na ordem direta [seria]: "Deve-se empregar 'há' em qual lacuna?". Uma das funções da vírgula é exatamente essa: mudança de um termo da ordem direta para outra posição na frase. O termo "em qual lacuna" se deslocou do final para o início. Esse deslocamento é marcado com a vírgula. O "se" ("Deve-se") é partícula apassivadora do verbo e a oração está na voz passiva sintética. No entendimento de muitos gramáticos, o "há" seria o sujeito paciente da locução verbal "deve-se empregar" (O 'há' deve-se empregar em qual lacuna?/ O 'há' deve ser empregado em qual lacuna? - acrescentei o artigo "o" para ficar mais fácil de perceber o sujeito). Nesses casos (voz passiva sintética), o sujeito paciente tende a vir depois do verbo. Qualquer que seja o gramático adotado, "em qual lacuna" nunca será considerado sujeito, pois trata-se de uma locução adverbial que apenas se deslocou do final para o início da frase."
Para vocês isto é justificação para se usar aquela vírgula?
Obrigado.


----------



## machadinho

Alentugano said:


> Para vocês isto é justificação para se usar aquela vírgula?


Para mim não. Suponha que a pergunta fosse:

Deve-se empregar "há" onde? ​
Agora vamos transpor o 'onde' para o começo:

Onde, deve-se empregar "há"? ​
Não faz o menor sentido.


----------



## guihenning

Para mim tampouco e nem me parece usual empregá-la assim como a empregaram.
Até aceitaria a resposta tal como foi dada, mas me parece mais um uso que nao encontra acolhida pelos falantes e que só (e mal) se justifica(ria) através de muito gramatiquês.


----------



## Alentugano

Uma das regras diz que não se deve usar vírgula entre sujeito e predicado. Isto não se aplicaria à frase em questão? É que, entrementes, a pessoa que me respondeu afirma que "em qual lacuna" não é o sujeito da oração, então essa regra não se aplica.


----------



## machadinho

De fato, essa vírugula ou a ausência dela nada tem a ver com essa regra. E, de fato, o sujeito da oração é 'há' (entre aspas).


----------



## Alentugano

Mas ainda acho que não faz sentido aquela vírgula. Entretanto, a pessoa voltou a responder-me: "Não só faz sentido, como também é um dos casos mais "clássicos" de uso de vírgula: deslocamento de locução/adjunto adverbial para o início da frase. Mas alguns gramáticos deixam opcional a vírgula nesse tipo de deslocamento, se a locução adverbial for curta, com até três palavras, como é o caso aqui. Outros gramáticos consideram caso facultativo de vírgula o deslocamento para o início da frase de adjuntos adverbiais com até duas palavras. E mais alguns outros gramáticos consideram o uso de vírgula obrigatório para esse tipo de deslocamento, qualquer que seja a extensão do adjunto adverbial. Conclusão: o uso da vírgula na frase em questão sempre estará correto. A ausência dela pode ou não ser considerada correta, dependendo do gramático adotado. Mas a sua dúvida era que havia vírgula entre sujeito e predicado, o que não acontece na frase. Enfim, encerro por aqui. Tentei ajudar a sanar a sua dúvida. O tema "deslocamento de adjunto adverbial" é muito cobrado em exames de vestibular e concursos públicos. E é preciso tomar cuidado para não achar que qualquer palavra que venha antes de verbo é o sujeito do verbo."


----------



## machadinho

O seu interlocutor não leva em conta que se trata de uma interrogação. Os *advérbios interrogativos* iniciam orações (interrogativas diretas) sem vírgula:

(1) Onde você está?​
Igualmente, as locuções adverbiais que funcionam como advérbios interrogativos iniciam orações sem vírgula:

(2) Por onde você anda?​
Pois bem, a expressão 'em qual lacuna' funciona como advérbio interrogativo. Esse 'qual' é um pronome interrogativo. Não é pronome relativo.

(3) Em qual lacuna você anda?​
Portanto, a mim, me parece que vírgula em (3) não é facultativa. É proibida mesmo.


----------



## guihenning

Ih, @machadinho, mas o @Alentugano foi se envolver logo com essa gente de concurso e vestibular… Uma breve pesquisa no Google por ‚_deslocamento de locucao/adjunto adverbial_‘ traz esses sites de vestibular com argumentos infalíveis como ‚_a ABL considera que…_‘ e depois ‚_alguns gramáticos seguem a regra, outros nao_`. É mais uma daquelas questiúnculas espinhosas que os brasileiros adoram cagar regra sem jamais oferecer uma justificativa plausível.
Vocês me desculpem lá, mas criar uma regra com base no número de palavras duma locução me é meio _far-fetched_. E duvido que essa vírgula passe sem franzir de cenhos por qualquer falante nativo…


----------



## Ari RT

Se é necessária toda essa acrobacia, bom sinal não é. Não é assim que o povo fala (ou escreve). Uma questão de prova deve ser clara e inequívoca. O conteúdo cujo conhecimento se deseja "testar" deve ser, tanto quanto possível, isolado de defeitos de interpretação, pegadinhas, induções ao erro. Se o testando erra a questão por má interpretação da pergunta defeituosa, quem falhou foi a prova.
Independentemente de ser questão de prova, a FORMA utilizada chamou para si a atenção que deveria merecer o conteúdo. Conjurem-se todos os gramáticos que se queira, isso é má técnica de redação.


----------



## machadinho

Deem uma olhada, por favor, na edição que fiz em #7 e me digam se convence.


----------



## Ari RT

Para mim seu raciocínio está claro. Separar "em qual lacuna" de "dever empregar" esvazia o verbo, retira a modulação necessária. Nem seria necessário apelar para a impropriedade de se falar em inversão.
Sabe o que eu li nas entrelinhas? O ensino de Português que minha geração recebeu meio século atrás. Caso clássico, inserção mecânica da vírgula mediante o "caso clássico", gramáticos "consideram obrigatório", "dependendo do gramático adotado", ABL. Prescritivismo embolorado.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Deem uma olhada, por favor, na edição que fiz em #7 e me digam se convence.


A mim sim e bem. Uma complicação com a nomenclatura seria a de que, segundo a gramática tradicional, dever-se-ia usar ‚que‘ no lugar de ‚qual‘ ali, a menos que estejamos falando de duas ou mais lacunas específicas. E daí para vir alguém chamar o ‚que‘ de pronome relativo é um pulo.


----------



## gbasfora

Much Ado About Nothing​


----------



## J. Bailica

De qualquer maneira as vírgulas são importantes. Como mero falante coincido que não se entende a que foi aqui apresentada. Mais: a gramática é demasiado importante para ser deixada aos gramáticos (ou a língua). E ainda: uma vez um escritor teve uma dúvida acerca de determinada construção; pegou na gramática, por precaução, e verificou com alívio que estava certo. A explicação era depois abonada com um exemplo retirado de um texto literário: o autor era ele próprio. (Ouvi eu na TV.)
Todos os códigos, todas as legislações caem a dada altura na sua realidade paralela, parece-me. (Por outras palavras, porém, às vezes quem manda, manda.) 

Alentugano, eu realmente só sei que escreveria _Em que lacuna se deve empregar "há"? - _a não ser que quisesse enfatizar, como que em tom retórico, a primeira parte_: Em que lacuna [diz você], se deve empregar "há"?_ 

Se não ajudei, espero ao menos não ter atrapalhado.


----------



## guihenning

Pois eu fui atrás e aparentemente é um assunto bastante famoso, sobretudo entre _concurseiros_. Gostaria de saber quem é que alimenta essa  máfia no Brasil com essas questões de português. É incrível como ninguém tenha conseguido criar uma maneira normal e eficiente de fazer seleções por lá. É provavelmente o único país do mundo em que mesmo um falante nativo com boas competências linguísticas não consiga fazer uma prova e ir bem nela sem se preparar exaustivamente porque praticamente todas as questões giram em torno de temas polêmicos e sem nenhuma importância e aplicação no mundo real. Isso quando as perguntas de português não são formuladas com o único intuito de induzir ao erro. O ensino de PLM (português língua materna) já é uma catástrofe e quando os estudantes ainda são confrontados com umas questiúnculas esdrúxulas, aí é que não tem jeito mesmo. E os argumentos… como se a ABL tivesse mesmo autoridade para '_criar_' regras. É só o que me faltava.


----------



## gbasfora

Quantas pessoas ,hoje em dia, usam ou sabem o significado da palavra lacuna ?


----------



## Ari RT

guihenning said:


> Pois eu fui atrás e aparentemente é um assunto bastante famoso, sobretudo entre _concurseiros_. Gostaria de saber quem é que alimenta essa  máfia no Brasil com essas questões de português. É incrível como ninguém tenha conseguido criar uma maneira normal e eficiente de fazer seleções por lá. É provavelmente o único país do mundo em que mesmo um falante nativo com boas competências linguísticas não consiga fazer uma prova e ir bem nela sem se preparar exaustivamente porque praticamente todas as questões giram em torno de temas polêmicos e sem nenhuma importância e aplicação no mundo real. Isso quando as perguntas de português não são formuladas com o único intuito de induzir ao erro. O ensino de PLM (português língua materna) já é uma catástrofe e quando os estudantes ainda são confrontados com umas questiúnculas esdrúxulas, aí é que não tem jeito mesmo. E os argumentos… como se a ABL tivesse mesmo autoridade para '_criar_' regras. É só o que me faltava.


"Saber fazer prova" ainda é mais importante que saber a matéria e esse problema não se circunscreve ao Português. Parece haver toda uma inércia do "ecossistema" escola-cursinho-candidato, seja para o ingresso na universidade, seja para concursos visando emprego. Cultivar regras para depois vender soluções é um bom negócio.
Lembrou-me uma prova de Química para a qual eu me preparei pesquisando o perfil do professor avaliador. Ele era entusiasmadíssimo pelo problema da chuva ácida. Passei...


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Pois eu fui atrás e aparentemente é um assunto bastante famoso, sobretudo entre _concurseiros_.


Por acaso é consenso a vírgula ali?


----------



## guihenning

Pelo que entendi, todo mundo ouviu uma voz divina que diz que ali se deve usar a bendita vírgula. A isso se soma a tal 'regra' da ABL de até três palavras e, por fim, os candidatos ficam à mercê das bancas que os avaliam (e do número de palavras, claro). Usa-se a vírgula se a banca acata a tal regra e ela torna-se opcional se a banca não acata. No YouTube os vídeos pululam.
Tem como engolir uma farofada dessas?


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Pelo que entendi, todo mundo ouviu uma voz divina que diz que ali se deve usar vírgula.


Que estranho. Estranho mesmo. O prescritivismo geralmente leva a construções corretas, embora feias. É raro o prescritivismo levar a construções incorretas.


----------



## guihenning

> a vírgula serve [...] para isolar o adjunto adverbial antecipado, porém, quando os adjuntos adverbiais são de pequeno corpo (um advérbio, por exemplo, como é o caso da palavra nomeadamente), costuma-se dispensar a vírgula.


(Celso Cunha & Lindley Cintra - Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo)

Foi o mais convincente que achei. A ciranda das três palavras parece ser mesmo uma invenção brasileira.

O problema é que os exemplos que se encontram são normais como: "_Na tarde desta terça-feira[,] vieram me visitar_" ou frases mais longas. São usos com os quais ninguém teria problema, acho.
O problema fica mais óbvio com a frase que o Alentugano nos trouxe. A mim, pelo menos, aquela vírgula não me desce por nada e tenho dificuldade de relacionar a oração _das lacunas_ com qualquer outra normal que por aí se ache ao detalhar a tal regra.

P.S.
_Não sei exatamente como pesquisar apenas resultados portugueses. Pesquisar o tema no google.pt só me traz uma enxurrada de sites brasileiros… E não que esteja pesquisando chancela lusa no tema, mas é que a gente sabe que tem umas coisas que são inventadas no Brasil sem pé nem cabeça que sobrevivem anos e anos sem questionamento e sem explicação._


----------



## machadinho

O que as pessoas parecem não levar em conta é que essa regra da vírgula por antecipação, em tudo o mais razoável, aplica-se somente a frases declarativas. Frases interrogativas têm vida própria. Nelas não há antecipação. A oração já é *iniciada* pelo advérbio interrogativo. Não há a menor pausa de respiração quando a entonação é de pergunta.

Mesmo sem falar de locuções e somente analisando advérbios de 1 palavra, o comportamento é obviamente diferente:

(1) Ele se encondeu rapidamente.
(2) Rapidamente ele se encondeu.
(3) Rapidamente, ele se encondeu.

Espero que todo mundo aceite (2) e (3) sem maiores problemas. Mas agora compare:

(4) Onde ele se escondeu?
(5) Onde, ele se escondeu?

Embora (3) acima seja aceitável, é simplesmente *impossivel* aceitar (5).

(Estou me repetindo, eu sei. É que é de deixar qualquer um perplexo.)


----------



## Vanda

guihenning said:


> Pois eu fui atrás e aparentemente é um assunto bastante famoso, sobretudo entre _concurseiros_. Gostaria de saber quem é que alimenta essa  máfia no Brasil com essas questões de português. É incrível como ninguém tenha conseguido criar uma maneira normal e eficiente de fazer seleções por lá. É provavelmente o único país do mundo em que mesmo um falante nativo com boas competências linguísticas não consiga fazer uma prova e ir bem nela sem se preparar exaustivamente porque praticamente todas as questões giram em torno de temas polêmicos e sem nenhuma importância e aplicação no mundo real. Isso quando as perguntas de português não são formuladas com o único intuito de induzir ao erro. O ensino de PLM (português língua materna) já é uma catástrofe e quando os estudantes ainda são confrontados com umas questiúnculas esdrúxulas, aí é que não tem jeito mesmo. E os argumentos… como se a ABL tivesse mesmo autoridade para '_criar_' regras. É só o que me faltava.


Pois quando eu preparava alunos para concursos em cursinhos, eu suava, às vezes, para entender e explicar de onde saiu essa ou aquela pergunta. Pelo que a gente vê depois nos empregados das empresas públicas, de que adiantou acertar tanta mirabolância gramatical se eles não conseguem se fazer entender por escrito nem no básico.

''Pelo que entendi, todo mundo ouviu uma voz divina que diz que ali se deve usar a bendita vírgula. A isso se soma a tal 'regra' da ABL de até três palavras e, por fim, os candidatos ficam à mercê das bancas que os avaliam (e do número de palavras, claro). Usa-se a vírgula se a banca acata a tal regra e ela torna-se opcional se a banca não acata. No YouTube os vídeos pululam.
Tem como engolir uma farofada dessas?'' (Gui)
E ainda tem isso também.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Espero que todo mundo aceite (2) e (3) sem maiores problemas. Mas agora compare:
> 
> (4) Onde ele se escondeu?
> (5) Onde, ele se escondeu?
> 
> Embora (3) acima seja aceitável, é simplesmente *impossivel* aceitar (5).


Mas há quem leve regras tão ao pé da letra que justifique barbaridades assim.


----------



## Alentugano

Obrigado por todos os contributos. Tudo isto me deixou a pensar que a construção em causa é, como alguns de vocês disseram, puro "concursês", ou seja, algo que existe numa realidade "paralela". Para além de soar artificial, soa errado.


----------



## Nonstar

machadinho said:


> (5) Onde, ele se escondeu?


Antes de mais nada, obrigado a todos pela aula, mas tenho uma consideração a fazer. 
"Onde" é o nome de alguém e estão lhe perguntando se "ele" se escondeu.
Sim, é possível.


----------



## machadinho

Boa


----------



## englishmania

> "Em qual lacuna, deve-se empregar "há"?



Primeiro, fiquei a pensar na palavra ''lacuna''. Depois, fiquei a pensar na vírgula. E, por fim, fiquei a olhar para o ''deve-se''.

Peço desculpa, mas não consegui ler os comentários todos.

Pessoalmente, escreveria algo como  _Em qual dos espaços se deve colocar/usar ''há''?  _ (e outras variações)

Sem vírgula.


----------

